# eating plants



## shuttleslave (Jun 7, 2004)

hey i am about to totally re-do my tank with real plants. But i plan to get p's really soon and was wondering if they will eat them of tear them up or anything like that.

p.s any tips to keeping plants growing and healthy?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the piranhas wont mess with them, maybe every once in a while one will get unrotted, but that is easy to fix.,
some plants like anubias, anacharis, and swords just need good lighting and fertilizer. others need co2 systems. im gonna make my own some time this week with this plan

http://www.plantedtank.net/co2.html


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i never had a problem with my P's on eating my plants.I have some bites rarelly and thats all.But it's all in your P's character!

There are many other things you could do before adding a CO2 system.


----------

